# What are the job opportunites like for a pastry chef?



## lbk (Feb 11, 2006)

:smiles: Hi, I am considering a career change. Now I make over $47,000 per year. The admissions advisor at Scottsdale Culinary Institute Le Cordon Bleu makes it sound like I wouldn't have to start out in an entry level position and gives me examples of students leaving the school with jobs as personal chefs for Mohammed Ali or the LA Lakers making over $100,000. How realistic. Is this like the .001% of people who do this? Will I make less than $15 per hour starting out? 

Not only do I own a house and pay a mortgage, but going to school would cost $40,000 for a year and a half, what kind of job market is there out there??? Thanks!


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

Thats an expensive school, It takes a long time to work your way up to a position where you will be making as much as you currently are already making...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I would first start off by finding out how many people earn over 100k a year. Then factor in your chefs.
Then factor how many culinarians graduate the same time as you or in the year.
I would really like tohave that admissions counselor come aboard and tell us just how they plan on graduating Chefs. There is no such animal known as Chef School. Unless it's experienced Chefs going for schooling.
oh BTW that's just me. It may be perfectly reasonable. And it's probably not unheard of. I musta mist da bot.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

from my experience,
it took me a whole year to find a job in pastry. i make less than $15/hr and i have to do really tedious things. i would say that if you are looking to make tons of money, i would not do pastry. i do it because i love it and i'm addicted to it. i would still do my job if i made $1/hr.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Would you consider relocating?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

$1 an hr. - We may have a tug of war here.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm a push over, I'll double it jess:crazy:


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

if i could live off of $1/hr i'd totally do it! but unfortunately, i have student loans to payoff. ..!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Check out this it might help: http://www.starchefs.com they have an employment section there that might give you some ideas or go to 
http://www.pastrychef.info they also have an employment section. Not swaying one way or the other just trying to help.


----------

